# Advice on Mounting Bass Shakers



## hammers (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi ! Someone please advise me where I should place these on Aura bass shakers.
after going over the bottom of my recliner with a toothpick I roadrunner email narrowed it pretty much down to two options:
1. Run a half inch board ( kinda too tight for 1”) under the seat above the bars in the picture and mount the base shaker to it.
2. Each chair has an armrest connected to it . I could mount one inside the armrest but I’m not sure how it would shake because it would only be on the side of the chair.
and with the reclining mechanisms it truly impossible to mount it anywhere else
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Lemoncadillac (May 6, 2020)

Hammers
Mount to the most structure. Across the frame with a board is good. Lower as long as you have clearance. Clearance from the padding.
Lemon


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would agree with Lemoncadillac. I mounted my shakers on a good sturdy board across the chair frame on the bottom with the board screwed and glued to the chair frame. I went one step further by putting rubber feet under the chair to allow more vibration. Haven't lost any fillings yet but it works pretty good.


----------



## dazlkn (Dec 11, 2020)

Across the frame with a board is good. Lower as long as you have clearance.






192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

